# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  ّّ~*~ّ قـــــــــــاضي الـمــحـــــــبـيـن ّّ~*~ّ

## سمو الملك

*
قاضي المحبين 
الى قاضي المحبين اقدم شكوتي
والى الله ادعو ليستجيب دعوتي
فيا قاضي المحبين انصف قصتي
فأسمع منها حكايتها و اسمع مني حكايتي
واحكم بالعدل دون مجاملة لاحدنا
فـ بالعدل و الاخلاص تتسم مملكتي
فبحكمك تجمع شتيتين من بعد تفرقً
وترجع الطيور الى حديقتي
فهاك اسمع مني حكايتي
و اسمع من القلب ايضا رئتي
فأنا انسان سلبت من البسمتي
منذ ان ظهرت مظاهر المراهقة على جثتي
فاصبحت افكر من قلبي
لا من عقلي ولا من بصيرتي
فطغى جانب الحب على العقل
كطغيان عنصر الحب في قصيدتي
فسارت دروبي دروب العاشقين
منذ ان ابتسمت فتاه في مهجتي
وبدأت منذ تلك اللحظة حكايتي
وشعرت حينها انها تمت ولادتي
وتمت في تلك اللحظة ولادة اغنيتي
تلك الاغنية النابعة من قلب حبيبتي
التي عنوانها الحب على طريقتي
و الغدر والخيانة ليست من شيمتي
فترعرعت انا و الحب منذ طفولتي
وسقيت من كأس الحياه سعادتي
فسعادتي بدأت منذ التقائي بها
فأصبحت الى قلبي مغريةً حبيبتي
وتم من خلالها  ملء حياتي
و امتلأت من خلالها وقت وحدتي
فمن دونها كانت الحياه قاحلهٍ
وبالحب والحنان امتلأت دنيتي
فعلمتها ان الانسان صنفان
صنف يتسم بالصدق والاخر يتمنى خيانتي
وعلمتني الايمان بالقدر والمكتوب
وقالت بأن الساعدة ورسمومه على وجنتي
فقلت لها بأنه لن يفرقنا احد
حتى لو الموت فمصيرنا ان نلتقي في الجنتي
وعلمتني الابحار في  روبع الحب
فأبحرنا بالمحيط دون سفينتي
فقادتني الحبيبة الى عالم الحرية
فقادتني كأنها  سمكة وحوريتي
ولكن في منتصف الطريق توقفت فجأة وتركتني
تركتني  لا اعرف طريق  عودتي
تركتني اصارع الحياه المؤلمة لوحدي
تركتني دون سابق انذار حبيبتي
ومرت ايام و كأنها سنين من وجعتي
فلم اراها الا في خيالي في وقت نزهتي
وقبل ان يجف جرحي كتبت تقول
انـــــــــــســــــانـــــــــي
لاني احبك فمنعتها دمعتي
وكأن في تلك اللحظه توقفت الحياه
وتوقفت دقة الحب في اغنيتي
وتوقف كل شيء في عالم الحياه
وتوقف البصر عن اخذ رويته
وتوقف سائد الجسد خاشعاً
متصور الحياه بدون تلك البسمتي
مفكراً بالعمل الذي اكترفته
حتى لاجله نفيت من مملكتي
والان اجــيـبـيـــــني
فأجيبيني يا من قتلت فرحتي
فأجيبيني ان كنت قادرة على اجابتي
فأجيبيني يا من سلبتي مني البسمتي
فأجيبيني يا من ظلمتني وستبقين بشكوتي
فأجيبيني يا من انزلت رايتي
فأجيبيني يا من انزلت الدمع الى حديقتي
والذي من اجله مات الزرع من شدة الالم
وبقي القلب وحده لا يعرف مسرتي
فأجيبيني ان كنت قادرة على اجابتي
وبقيت انتظر عودتك الى عاصمتك
وبقيت انتظرك على متن سفينتي
فعلم وليعلم الجميع انها وحدها حبيبتي
وهذه مقتطفات من حقيقتي
فهذه قصتي رويتها
والقلب ينزف دماء والعين تنزف دمعاً
فيا سيدي القاضي اليك
بــــشـــكـــوتــي
:Cry:
احكم بالعدل ايها القاضي
*
*
==================================================  ===========
بقلم سمو الملك (وفيق)*

----------


## مادلين

يالله شو هدا عنجد اجمل قصة قصيرة قرأتها بحياتي عنجد انك كاتب مميز

----------


## سمو الملك

مساء الخير  مادلين  يسلمو كتير على هادي المجاملة الحلو 
هادي  مو قصة قصيرة  
هادي  قصيدة كامل  بس بصراحة  ما  نزل باقيتها  عشان الديوان الي  بدي  انشرة  قيرب ان شاء الله 
تمنياتيالتوفيق  للجميع  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## shams spring

كلمات جميلة ,,, واحساس مرهف ..في انتظار طرح ديوانك اخ ::سمو الملك ::  وبتمناله النجاح

----------


## سمو الملك

تسلمي شمس كلك  زوء

----------


## دموع الغصون

جميل جداً في بداية حروفك استحضرتني قصيدة المحكمة لكريم العراقي 
كتسلسل في السرد جميل جداً وبداية جميلة بوصفك امل و ابراز لأهمية ومكانة المحبوبة و أثرها على حياتك وشخصيتك 
راق لي كثيرا المرور من هنا 

همسه :
 إذا كان هذا النص سينشروليس مجرد فضفضه عابره 
 فهو بحاجة لتنقيح أكثر والتركيز على الأخطاء المطبعية

----------


## سمو الملك

*مشكورة على المرور الكريم  

كل ما اكتبه* *سوف يدقق* * قبل النشر  ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## rand yanal

راااااااااااااااائعه جدااااا ..  :Smile:

----------

